# Sagt mir bitte ob gut



## Selina99 (23. September 2016)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bekam ein Pc angeboten für 450.- euro
und da ich einen suche hauptsächlich um die neuesten spiele 
wie Sims Anno und co spielen zu können
und leider keine Ahnung von dem habe  wollte ich euch fragen
was ihr dazu meint.
Hier die Daten

Prozessor: i5 (3,1 GhZ),
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 Gb (noch freie slots zum aufrüsten),
Speicher: 2 Tb
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series 6Gb Speicher
Laufwerk: BlueRay Brenner,
Speicherkarten Slots,
13x USB 2.0,
2x USB 3.0
zusätzlich freie Steckplätze vorhanden.
Betriebsystem: Windows 10.

Danke Im Vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2016)

Also, die Grafikkarte ist halt nicht mehr so dolle, müsste aber für Anno und Sims noch gut reichen. Aber für den Preis und inkl. Windows wäre der PC "ok"...  hast du denn derzeit GAR keinen PC? Denn wenn du einen hast und Teile davon übernehmen kannst, vlt auch eine Windows-Lizenz, dann würdest du für 450€ was deutlich stärkeres bekommen.


----------



## Selina99 (23. September 2016)

danke für deine Antwort
nein habe zur zeit nur einen laptop .
Aber ich hätte noch ein win xp lizens was aber schon sehr alt ist.
wenn sonst bei dem pc alles top ist kann ich ja bei gelegenheit
eine neue Grafikkarte besorgen und einbauen,oder?


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2016)

Selina99 schrieb:


> danke für deine Antwort
> nein habe zur zeit nur einen laptop .
> Aber ich hätte noch ein win xp lizens was aber schon sehr alt ist.
> wenn sonst bei dem pc alles top ist kann ich ja bei gelegenheit
> eine neue Grafikkarte besorgen und einbauen,oder?


 also, "top" würde ich nicht sagen. Die Frage ist: welcher core i5 ist es denn genau? Es gibt ja auch die ganz alten core i5 der 700er-Reihe, die sind nicht mehr so dolle. Was für ein Netzteil ist vorhanden?


----------



## Selina99 (23. September 2016)

oh ok werde das mal nachfragen
ist sonst noch was wichtig was ich nachfragen sollte?


----------



## svd (23. September 2016)

Naja, bei 3.1GHz könnten es zB der SandyBridge i5-2400 oder der IvyBridge i5-3450 sein. (Ich glaube nicht, dass Nehalem-Boards schon USB-3.0 gehabt haben.)
Aber ordentlich sind die ja noch immer.

Wenn die Grafikkarte etwa eine HD7870 ist, (6GB VRAM? Komisch, oder?) muss das Netzteil ja evtl. zwei 6-pin PCIe-Stecker haben.

Hmm, du könntest fragen, ob 400€ auch okay wären.


----------



## Selina99 (23. September 2016)

gut ok die geldfrage ^^

 (6GB VRAM? Komisch, oder?) warum komisch?


----------



## svd (23. September 2016)

Ach so, ich hatte ursprünglich direkt auf Herbboy antworten wollen und so nach seiner Meinung gefragt.
Weil eine 6GB Speicherbestückung eine ungewöhnliche Zahl für die HD7800er Serie ist. 
Falls die Karte zB eine "Sapphire HD7970 Vapor-X" wäre  (ca. R9-280X), ist der PC aber ordentlich ausgestattet.

Naja, bisschen Feilschen muss sein. Fragen kostet ja nichts.


----------



## Selina99 (23. September 2016)

ah ok

nun ist die fragen für soll ich noch was nachfragen 
oder mit den Verhandlungen anfangen?
ich denke mal das der pc meinen Ansprüchen genügt.
was ich auch gerne machen möchte mit dem pc ist ein Programm nutzen
das Jarvis heißt -vielleicht kennste das ja zufällig?


----------



## Spiritogre (23. September 2016)

Selina99 schrieb:


> was ich auch gerne machen möchte mit dem pc ist ein Programm nutzen
> das Jarvis heißt -vielleicht kennste das ja zufällig?



Bei Windows 10 hast du Cortana. Da brauchst du solche Software nicht mehr.


----------



## svd (23. September 2016)

Also, fragen kannst du ja mal, ob der Preis nicht nach unten korrigiert werden kann. 

Aber sonst, Herb hat eh gesagt, dass 450€ eigentlich okay sind. Zusammengebaut ist der PC ja auch schon und alle Teile funktionieren miteinander, 
das Betriebssystem ist installiert... du musst also nur einstecken und kannst sofort loslegen. Ist ja auch was wert, wenn man nicht gerne selber schraubt.

Jarvis sagt mir nichts. Ich hab ja noch nicht mal alle Ironman-Teile gesehen.


----------



## Selina99 (23. September 2016)

aber Ironman kennste 

Spiritogre  danke das wusste ich gar nicht ist das auch so gut wie Jarvis?​


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2016)

du kannst den PC ruhig nehmen und dann mal schauen, ob die Power Dir reicht. Ne Grafikkarte wäre schnell getauscht, falls es an der scheitern sollte. Für SIMs und Anno reicht die aber auf jeden Fall, auch wenn vlt das neueste Anno nicht auf "maximalen" Details laufen wird


----------



## Selina99 (23. September 2016)

super ich danke euch für die hilfe
werde mich bestimmt nochmal melden


----------



## Selina99 (24. September 2016)

Ja da bin ich auch schon wieder 

Da der Pc kein W-LAN Adapter hat wollte ich mir schon mal einen holen
Was denkt ihr welchen?
Oder soll ich warten bis der PC da ist?


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2016)

Selina99 schrieb:


> Ja da bin ich auch schon wieder
> 
> Da der Pc kein W-LAN Adapter hat wollte ich mir schon mal einen holen
> Was denkt ihr welchen?
> Oder soll ich warten bis der PC da ist?


 wenn du ohne WLAN nicht ins Netz kommst, hat es keinen Sinn, zu warten. Die Frage ist halt: USB-Stick zB von AVM für 20-30€, oder ne kleine Steckkarte? Für letzteres müsste man aber wissen, was für ein Mainboard im PC drin ist. Und wenn es möglich ist, würde ich sowieso eine Verbindung per Kabel bevorzugen


----------



## Selina99 (29. September 2016)

so nun isser da und echt klasse 
bin begeistert.

ja wegen der wlan Verbindung hatte vor mit Kabel
im Geräte Manager steht nun bei Netzwerkadapter -Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
und einiges anderes (miniports )

Eigentlich sollte ich doch damit ins internet kommen oder?


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2016)

Also, jedes Mainboard hat auch nen Netzwerkanschluss, das ist seit zig Jahren Standard. D.h per Kabel geht immer. Nur für WLAN muss man was dazukaufen außer bei einigen wenigen Mainboards, die auch WLAN haben.

Falls du trotz angeschlossenem Kabel nicht ins Netz kommst, dann kann es sein, dass du aber erst die Treiber installieren musst - am besten von der Website des Boardherstellers, musst dann halt an einem anderen PC runterladen und per USB-Stick rüberziehen, oder aber von der Treiber-CD des Boards, wobei die manchmal veraltet sind.


----------



## Selina99 (29. September 2016)

der vorbesitzer hat win 10 erst neu draufgemacht
davor war win 7 drauf ,er meinte noch bei ihm ist alles gegangen
hatte aber zur not neuen treiber drauf gemacht .
aber es tut sich nichts


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2016)

Selina99 schrieb:


> der vorbesitzer hat win 10 erst neu draufgemacht
> davor war win 7 drauf ,er meinte noch bei ihm ist alles gegangen
> hatte aber zur not neuen treiber drauf gemacht .
> aber es tut sich nichts


 also, du solltest am besten erstmal ALLE verfügbaren Treiber für das Board runterladen und installieren. Vlt fehlt da noch einer.


----------



## Selina99 (29. September 2016)

nagut

so ist recht schwer ohne internetverbindung

ich habe die version 10.010.07140 2016  von meinem realtek pcie gbe family controller
vielleicht findest noch eine andere?

haste ansonsten noch ein tip wie ich herrausfinden kann was für treiber fehlen ? oder erneuern soll?


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2016)

Was für ein Mainboard ist es denn? Das kannst du mit dem Tool CPU-Z CPU-Z | Softwares | CPUID bei Mainboard "model" rausfinden. Oder ist das Realtek-Teil ein zusätzlich eingebaute WLAN-Karte? Wenn ja: welche?


----------



## Selina99 (29. September 2016)

ich hab mal ein komplettes update gemacht für win 10
brachte leider nichts

das Model : P67A-c43 (MS-7673

nein es dürfte keine extra Karte da sein-was mich aber wunderte ist das der Anschluss -was auch
der einsigste ist- ein bild hat mit 3 Monitoren was ich so nicht kenne
aber einen anderen gibts nicht

sorry wegen den ganzen Fehlern ,hab da ein dum.... sprachprogramm


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2016)

Also, für das Board gibt es keine extra Win10-Treiber für den LAN-Adapter, die sollten also bei Win10 schon so mit drin sein. Wird der Realtek-Adapter denn erkannt, also ist das im Gerätemanager ohne Warnung drin, oder ist das mit gelbem Ausrufezeichen versehen oder so?

Wenn da kein Fehler angezeigt wird, müsste der PC an sich problemlos online gehen können, wenn du ein passendes LAN-Kabel vom Router zum PC verwendest. Vlt. steckt das Kabel nicht korrekt, zB am Router versehentlich nicht an einem LAN-Port, sondern an einem anderen? Kannst du denn vom PC aus den Router erreichen?


Falls doch ein Fehler angezeigt wird, dann vlt mal den Treiber für Win8 versuchen http://download.msi.com/dvr_exe/realtek_pcielan_8_mb.zip


----------



## Selina99 (1. Oktober 2016)

habe alles versucht nun hab ich mir ein funkadapter geholt

nun ists einfacher den fehler zu finden hoffe ich

versuche mal den treiber was du meintest 

leider sagt er mir keinen fehler und im gerätemanager ist er angezeigt
leider keine unbekannten geräte


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2016)

Also, du kommst aber jetzt problemlos ins Internet mit dem WLAN-Adapter? ^^  Hast du denn sonst noch ein Problem, oder ist nun alles okay?


----------



## Selina99 (8. Oktober 2016)

*schon wieder geht was schief*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, du kommst aber jetzt problemlos ins Internet mit dem WLAN-Adapter? ^^  Hast du denn sonst noch ein Problem, oder ist nun alles okay?




Sorry das ich jetzt erst antworte aber war leider nicht in der lage dazu

also ja und nein ,durch den Adapter konnte ich bisher ins Internet

nun ist aber folgendes passiert- jemand ist am Kabel hängengeblieben und das teil viel runter
seit da geht nichts mehr.

mein Computer erkennt den USB Anschluss nicht mehr
aber manchmal schon  nur dann findet der Adapter keine Netz.

nun hab ich aber noch die Hoffnung das er nicht kaputt ist sondern das einfach was fehlt.
Denn im Geräte Manager ist er aufgelistet nur nicht aktiv
und wenn ich unter Ereignisse nach schaue heißt es 
usb vid_7392&pid_a812/00e04c000001 erfordert weitere Installationen.

ich suchte schon nach einem Treiber aber finde keinen es heißt nur immer der Treiber
ist in Windows 10 schon intrigiert.
ich deinstallierte auch den alten in der Hoffnung das nach einem Neustart  er wieder installiert wird
was auch der Fall war aber ändern tut sich nicht,s.

Der Adapter ist : Edimax AC600 Wireless LAN USB Adapter

Hoffe du kannst mir weiter helfen  bin echt am verzweifeln


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2016)

Also, wenn alles korrekt drinsteckt, dann hat es vlt den USB-Port mechanisch zerstört... du könntest dann mal einen anderen USB-Port versuchen.


----------



## Selina99 (8. Oktober 2016)

ja das habe ich schon alle was ich habe

was mich nur stört ist das es heißt usb vid_7392&pid_a812/00e04c000001 erfordert weitere Installationen.

wenn ich das bei google eingebe leitet es mich weiter ich soll einen Treiber installieren


----------



## Selina99 (8. Oktober 2016)

ach ja und am laptop wird er auch nicht erkannt


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2016)

Selina99 schrieb:


> ach ja und am laptop wird er auch nicht erkannt


 ok, dann ist vlt der Stick selbst einfach "nur" kaputtgegangen... ^^  kann sein, dass durch den Ruck sich innen ein Kontakt gelöst hat oder so.


----------



## Selina99 (8. Oktober 2016)

ja vermutlich

echt zum Mäuse melken


----------

